# gute unterzieh (knie)schoner



## Jüdüdü (30. August 2003)

hi
ich suche nen paar gescheite unterziehschoner, in denen man sich noch gescheit bewegen kann und die halt noch gut unter ne hose passen. 
ich hab bisher immer die mutation defender angezogen, die mir aber in letzter zeit nur noch an diesen neoprenübergängen zwischen den polstern aufreißen...

was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Mat (1. September 2003)

WTP Slim Knee irgendwas Pads...
guckstu bei parano oder g&s, die sollten die haben!
sind ganz bequem, fahr jetzt aber auch die Mutation.

empfehlende Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jüdüdü (1. September 2003)

die wtp hab ich auch schon in die engere auswahl gezogen. wie sind die vom tragekomfort? kann man die längere zeit tragen?

die fox radius und 661 veggie wraps oder wie sie heißen gefallen mir auch ganz gut. kennt die einer?


----------



## Mat (1. September 2003)

sind auf jeden fall ganz in ordnug, es sei denn du hast so monsterbeine 
naja, und schwitzen tust halt auch drunter, aber wo tust du das nicht....

normal bemessene Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Jüdüdü (2. September 2003)

ok danke! 
weiß noch einer was zu den fox oder 661?


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (4. September 2003)

www.mutation-clothing.com haben auch nen paar nette!


----------



## Jüdüdü (4. September 2003)

die defender hatte ich ja schon...
hab mir jetzt die 661 veggie wraps bestellt und bin soweit ich sie heut schon testen konnte super zufrieden! sind echt bequem und sitzen super. vom schutz kommen sie vielleicht nicht ganz mehr an die defender ran, dafür sitzen sie aber noch besser finde ich.

die wtp hab ich nicht genommen, weil sie ja nur durch die klettverschlüsse gehalten werden und nicht so einen "strumpf" haben.


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (5. September 2003)

Aha, gut zu wissen... Wie sind die von 661 denn sonst? Gut verarbeitet etc?


----------



## kater (5. September 2003)

Ich fahre die 661 Knee/Comp und bin sehr zufrieden. Solide Verarbeitung und angenehm zu tragen. Hinten fast komplett geschlossen, man schwitzt halt.


----------



## Jüdüdü (5. September 2003)

meine veggie wraps sind auch gut verarbeitet, was ich von meinem 661 full bravo zum beispiel nicht behaupten kann... 
irgendwie belüftet sind sie natürlich nicht. so schlimm ist das aber auch nicht finde ich.


----------



## kater (5. September 2003)

Was missfällt dir am Fullbravo? Ich hab den auch und finde ihn qualitativ hochwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jüdüdü _
> *meine veggie wraps sind auch gut verarbeitet, was ich von meinem 661 full bravo zum beispiel nicht behaupten kann...
> irgendwie belüftet sind sie natürlich nicht. so schlimm ist das aber auch nicht finde ich. *



hm? ich habn  full bravo 2 also das 03er modell, kann nich klagen wirklich gut


----------



## Jüdüdü (8. September 2003)

hi
hab den full bravo von 02 glaube ich. die innere styroporschale ist mir nach einiger zeit rausgefallen (war einfach mit tesa oder so etwas festgeklebt). diese fliegengitter reißen außerdem leicht ein und die decals blättern ab... alles eigentlich nicht wirklich schlimm, nur mein qualitätseindruck ist halt nicht so toll.


----------



## theworldburns (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jüdüdü _
> *hi
> hab den full bravo von 02 glaube ich. die innere styroporschale ist mir nach einiger zeit rausgefallen (war einfach mit tesa oder so etwas festgeklebt). diese fliegengitter reißen außerdem leicht ein und die decals blättern ab... alles eigentlich nicht wirklich schlimm, nur mein qualitätseindruck ist halt nicht so toll. *



mal im heissen auto oder länger in der sonne liegen lassen oder wie? nehm doch deine garantie in anspruch


----------



## Jüdüdü (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von theworldburns _
> *
> 
> mal im heissen auto oder länger in der sonne liegen lassen oder wie? nehm doch deine garantie in anspruch  *


eigentlich nicht. höchstens bei sonnenschein gefahren... darf man das nicht mit dem helm?  

gibts auf sowas garantie?!


----------



## theworldburns (8. September 2003)

naja also die kaputten gitterchen wären kein garantiefall aber wenn das innenteil rauskommt meiner meinung nach schon


----------



## Publikumsliebli (8. September 2003)

will jetzt keinen neuen thread aufmachen...
wo gibts ne gute auswahl an sätteln?

bei parano-garage hab ich nix gefunden...
soll weich und nicht ganz so klein wie die meisten bmx sättel sein (für mein mtb)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (10. September 2003)

haro mirra landing strip signature


----------

